# Abe's of Maine? trustworty or not?



## F1addict (Mar 18, 2009)

has anyone ever bought anything from this place. I was looking up prices for the Sony A300 because I was bored and had nothing to do in my class, and I found this place listing a brand new Sony A300 for $489.95! Thats $110 cheaper then anywhere else.
Its seems like one of those too good to be true prices. Although if it is legitement that would mean I could probably buy this camera almost a month sooner:mrgreen:

Is this place trustworthy, or should I stay away from them and stick with B&H, or Adorama, etc and spend the extra money knowing I'm going to get exactly what I want?


----------



## usayit (Mar 18, 2009)

This might help in your decision

Abe&#39;s of Maine - abesofmaine.com - Reviews, Ratings and Prices at ResellerRatings

I know i've seen their ads in the magazines for a long time but I have no personal dealings with them.


----------



## Double H (Mar 18, 2009)

I have used Abe's several times in the past, and I have not had a negative experience.


----------



## itznfb (Mar 18, 2009)

I've never had an issues with Abe's either. I've ordered a couple TV's from there. I'm actually surprised reading some of those reviews they make it sound like one of the scam sites.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 18, 2009)

I've ordered from them and was satisfied with the service, but there are often more reliable and cheaper places to purchase from. Always do your homework before plunking down your money.


----------



## bishrl (Mar 18, 2009)

I too have ordered from Abes and not had any problems, although I paid more money that I would have else where. At the time, I thought i was getting a great deal. But as far as bad equipment, Everything I bought has been fine.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 18, 2009)

Got what I paid for in a timely and hassle free manner.

Gary


----------



## F1addict (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I don't really like the idea of them calling to "confirm my order" then trying to sell me things I either don't need or don't want. But unless I can find a place that's selling an A300 for either the same price or cheaper, or slightly more (I'd be perfectly willing to pay up to $50 more just to not have someone try to sell me anything) then I'd buy from them.
From what you guys have said, and those reviews it doesn't look like there are really any complaints besides the confirmation calls. And $110 extra could be very helpful to put towards a better lens.:mrgreen:


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Mar 18, 2009)

Abe's of Maine will delay your order while they have a sales representative call you up and try to sell you some more junk that you did not order.  If you politely but firmly decline the add-on junk, they will ship out your order without any further sleaziness.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 18, 2009)

I ordered a P+S (Panasonic FX-35) camera in January ... they had the lowest price.
I ordered online.
The shipping was quick and it arrived exactly as described.
No hassle, no problems.
This has been the second time I ordered something online from them.


----------



## twgreen3 (Mar 18, 2009)

I purchased a SB-600 flash from them and had no issues at all. I wouldn't hesitate to do it again.


----------



## blash (Mar 18, 2009)

I got my 55-200 VR lens from them, decently quick service and price. This was before I knew about B&H or Adorama though, and those places generally have better prices. AoM has some good bundles though on the introductory side of the spectrum.


----------



## Low_AL (Mar 19, 2009)

I too had to call and confirm my order however, I placed it through Amazon. So that may be the reason for lack of confirmation directly from Abe's. Other than that I got what I ordered and on time. 

No complaints otherwise.


----------



## F1addict (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the responses. All were very helpful.
I haven't found the camera anywhere for even close to this price so I think this is where I'm going to buy my camera.
And as long as I keep getting the hours I have been at work I should have them money in 2 or 3 weeks.:mrgreen::mrgreen: no more point and shoot for me:mrgreen:


----------

